# Grand Bay Estuary Redfish Stalking 12/18



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

What’s going on everyone!

Anyone around mobile Bay Area interested in a meetup at the Bayou Heron launch to stalk reds around the grand bay marshes on the 18th? Tide looks to be rising enough around 8am to give some of the flats and creeks more water flow. Had some great luck sight casting at slots in the creek on fly last week. Bugs were tough but manageable. Going back alittle more prepared for them next Saturday to wear out a few.

pm if interested.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

@Sabalo


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Always a good time, grand bay marsh can be excellent. Always some good shots if the water is clean! Good luck!


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Get you a cold one at Browns when you finish.


----------



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

KimmerIII said:


> Get you a cold one at Browns when you finish.


Yessir,

Good way to cap off the day right there!


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Ttoifel87 said:


> Yessir,
> 
> Good way to cap off the day right there!


Yea, that place is a dump but fun to go to. There are a lot of fly fishing guys around that fish from Ono to Venice LA based in the Mobile Bay area. My dad has a school for casting lessons called Gulf Coast Fly Fishing School. There is a good group in Ocean Springs called HOSSFLY and there is a group on the Eastern Shore that has some young energy helping it go called the Eastern Shore Fly Fishers. The Mobile group that used to meet at dreamland died out due to age/ inactivity. Anyways, probably cross paths with you at some point but those groups are good to get to know some of the local people that fish alot. There is also just a large group that doesnt go to meetings due to kids, etc but they are around. - Todd


----------



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks Todd,

used to go to ESFF but stopped years ago as the group was waning with members and became redundant. Heard the new crew is much more active so might break my long hiatus and revisit it one day soon.

Merry Xmas and hope to run into you at some point.


----------



## PHB (Dec 17, 2020)

Ttoifel87 said:


> What’s going on everyone!
> 
> Anyone around mobile Bay Area interested in a meetup at the Bayou Heron launch to stalk reds around the grand bay marshes on the 18th? Tide looks to be rising enough around 8am to give some of the flats and creeks more water flow. Had some great luck sight casting at slots in the creek on fly last week. Bugs were tough but manageable. Going back alittle more prepared for them next Saturday to wear out a few.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Awesome!

haven’t gotten out there since before Christmas but will probably head back in February…hell bent on hanging a 45in+ bull red at dixey bar right now on my new 10wt! Been taking the 21ft Scout out there hunting schools when the weather cooperates. Once I land a monster I’ll be back seeing the bayou’s near the chevron refinery hunting and will let you know


----------

